# No Drivers istalled: oss kernel panic.Help!



## mrfree (Jul 17, 2012)

Hello freebsd forums, Mr.Free here, humbly asking for your infinite knowledge. I am new to freebsd, and already I can tell this is where I want to be for now on. For my first install, I downloaded scrotwm on the freebsd9.0 release, and I am just in awwww:e 
Anyway the reason I come seekin your infinite wisdom;is because,after installing and setting up everything, I noticed that my audio wasnt working. So I goto the handbook, and I try snd_driver, cat /dev/sndstat and it doesnt return any installed drivers. I tinker with alot of different suggestions and nothing works. Finally I tryed "oss", I loaded oss_enable="YES", rebooted and my awesome new install never came back on again. Finally after the third time, I enabled crash dump and finally got some kind of error code(Error=17 Si_name=sndstat) Any ideas? Could someone please point me in the right direction, if they know how to fix this. Also oss determined that I have a Sound Bleaster Live! card, if that helps?
Thanks alot to anyone that responds
~Mr.Free~


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 17, 2012)

oss(4) AFAIK required the snd modules to be de-compiled out of the v9 kernel (vs version 8?).  Maybe search the forum for the answer to get the card working without oss(4)...


----------



## mrfree (Jul 17, 2012)

Uh I was afraid of that,Im afraid my ignorance isnt going to allow me to find the solution. I thought I had tryed and searched everything. bsd9 comes with sound support turned on in the generic kerenel, Do you know how I could get to the kernel. The handbook says something about cups? and when I tryed to follow along my usr/src/sys was empty,so I had to stop. I say this cause I have tryed so many suggestions for the fix;snd_emu10k,snd_emu10kx,snd_emu10k1x, and snd_drivers and it still says no drivers: I also went into boot/default/loader.conf and switched everything to yes and I still get nothing.The only thing that would say what driver I need is, oss(sound blaster live!) Also when I ran archlinux I needed alsa and oss. I am really sorry for the ignorance,Please bare with me.


----------



## mrfree (Jul 17, 2012)

OK just in-case anyone has the same problem as I did. The fix was going into bios and enabling sound through the integrated devices.
My apologizes to the gentlemen that tryed to help, im sure my ignorance was overwhelming, and I apologize for that.
Uhm with that said, now I am trying to figure out how to use my SB live card on the front of my box instead of the default()?
>  pciconf -lv | grep -i audio
    device     = '82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller'

if anyone could help I would be greatful, I need the emu10k1x, and Im not sure what to do. The hanbook says emu10k1,and emu10kx doesnt support emu10k1x?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 18, 2012)

[ No need to apologize.  I learn new stuff every week everyone else has known for years about bsd... ]


----------

